# HS720C, CS, CC Comparison ??



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

YEEEE HAAA! Finally after breaking a 100 year heat record for December we got snow in Calgary yesterday! 10-12 powdery inches so I got to bring out the HSS724CTD, and then follow-up with cleanup with the HS520. I set a new personal record too: 23 properties including 5 driveways and one bus stop. I'm grinning ear to ear I had so much fun. Best thing about volunteer snow angel work: baked goods...so far neighbours brought me a pie (still warm) and a danish. Two txt messages of more to come (sounds like cinnamon buns on their way!) Gotta love it.

Anyways, while cleaning up with the HS520 my phone rang and my friend who loves the machine wanted to buy it again (you can't buy them new anymore, and he knows I baby mine). It got me thinking maybe at end of season I would sell it to him and upgrade to the HS720. 

So looking at the specs online, it looks like the big difference between the PRO and the CS is that the PRO has the older style chute adjustment that goes to 220° vs the 204° on the CS and ES models. This design is the same as my HS520, which has draw backs when working close to walls and cars, but nothing unmanageable. Additionally, the PRO has the GS engine as opposed to the GC.

Has anyone had any experience going from the HS520 to the HS720? Is the extra power worth it? Do you think the GS vs the GC is a big deal? The 10-12 inches we had today just started to max out my 520. If we had had more I might have been able to just do a single past with a bigger machine like the HS720. Not sure. All bets off had the snow been wet though.

Other than these two features/differences, does anyone know if there are other upgrades to the PRO model vs. the CS. (The ES to me is meaningless, as I never used the electric start on my existing HS520. It's SO easy to start).

Lastly, has anyone put a light on a single stage? I could have used one this AM, but I wonder if the vibration would be too much for it and the battery pack??? Thoughts??


----------

